# Anthurium pentaphyllum



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Any experience with this or photos of its use in vivs. It looks pretty attractive with its leaflets. I've heard it will get big to the point where it will require trimming to keep it under control. However, it hasn't rooted yet. The back end which I stuck into the "dirt" kind of shriveled up. Is this one of those plants that roots from the nodes and would be better off laying on its side on the substrate? Any other ramblings about this plant/Anthuriums appreciated.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

My hunch was correct. Laid on its side it promptly sprouted roots from the nodes. I feel kind of dumb for sticking the bottom in the dirt now!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Regarding _Anthuriums _in general: I can't speak of any but the miniature variety I obtained from Tropiflora, _Anthurium_ "Dawn."

This has been an absolutely excellent viv plant for me. It was planted in my first viv 15 months ago or so, and is still growing beautifully in the same place. Over the course of experimenting with spraying regimes, various other plants have come and gone, but the _Anthurium_ has persisted unchanged. It continually puts out new leaves, but retains its older leaves so it continues to fill up the space it originally occupied. It has not overgrown my or my son's vivs. IME, at least, this hybrid is bulletproof. I couldn't be happier with it. Here is a link to a thread with some pics of ours:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =anthurium

And here is a relatively recent pic of the _Anthurium _in my 10 vert (right side of tank, behind the red-stemmed _Peperomia_, which became a "tree" under the same lighting conditions):










Given my excellent experience with this variety, I would love to try other _Anthuriums_ in other vivs...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Diane, your peperomia is a "tree" b/c your lighting is pretty low for that viv. Brighten it up and it'll go back to the "bushy" look.

Those Anthuriums are cool. I have another miniature called Anthurium "Bessie" thats quite a bit more rare and the foliage is a bit more "flashy". Its going in my next viv.

Dewey Fisk's Picture


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

I put an anthurium NOID, in my 55 gallon tank. I kinda just half buried it in exposed aquarium gravel, and it has grown red roots galore, seeking out the soil with one root. And is begginning to grow more leaves. This particular Anthurium is the reason I began the thread that Diane linked to.


----------

